# Best for cold weather gloves or pogies/mambas



## tk2 (Sep 15, 2004)

I mostly paddle in Alaska, and I have found that pogies are warmer for me. The only bummer is that you need a pair of gloves handy when you are scouting or without your paddle. I really like the feel of my paddle on bare hands though, and I have found that I stay warmer. 

I do have gloves too for when I creek. That way if I'm out of my boat or using rocks to push off, I'm not thrashing my precious fingers. Couldn't type if I hurt them, you know.

Good luck!

tk


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Pogies are by far the warmest.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Opt for the Creek-designed pogie mitts- they're earier to get your hands in and out of and are plenty warm. Wildwasser makes a good pair with an cuff that stays open & snaps to keep it on the paddle.

As for creeking, I agree with TK2- you have to be able to pull yourself off a rock and not have your fingers freeze in a rescue. They'll be colder in general, but you have to have the mobility. I use an NRS glove with a synthetic leather palm and neoprene back. Cold, but the palm is thin enough to "feel" the paddle shaft.

The final option I've seen used for those who can't stand pogies is a thermoliner glove + latex dishwashing glove combo. My buddy used this setup for dead-of-winter boating- it keeps your hands dry, and the latex gloves are sticky enough to keep your grip solid. Just keep replacing the dw gloves and tuck them inside the latex gaskets of your drytop. Totally effective if your boating while it's snowing, and you're careful not to rip the gloves. Downside: Goofy as Hell.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Or you could wear both.
As for brands, I have Bomber Gear creek mitts & really like them - really easy to get in and out of and warm. For lots of winter boating I suspect one with longer sleeves and something to cinch around the wrist would be warmer, but more cumbersome. I've never worn gloves.


----------



## marv (Jan 22, 2004)

These guys are most likely right about pogies being warmer. I always have worn 3mm nrs gloves,and there's been times that my fingers and hands would turn deathly white looking,and numb up,but i mostly believe that from poor circulation too my extremities (haven't had anything cut off yet). I just never liked the goofy look of pogies. MY 2 CENTS WORTH


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

NRS TOASTER MITTS!!!!


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

NRS Black Mamba poggies. Much warmer than the bomber gear creek mits. I'm a wuss and they keep my hands nice and toasty.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

I don't get it. Cold water constantly leaks in my poggies and makes my hands cold. I can never get a good seal to keep the water out. Gloves keep me much warmer. 

The combination is best. The poggies keep the splash off the gloves so they don't get cold. 

Am I doing something wrong with my poggies?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I gotta second the Wildwasser pogies - they rock and are super warm. Stiff, you are definitely doing something wrong with your pogies. The best ones aren't designed to keep the water out. They work like a wetsuit - warmer when wet. The Yellowjacket pogies (by Stolquist, I think) have fleece inside and look like they are designed to stay dry, but they are not nearly as warm as a pair of wet wildwasser ones.


----------

